# some Bowtech tuning info:



## NRA republican

2006 Bowtech module post setting chart:


----------



## intheXring22

when you measure the center shot what side is it from? I have a line on my riser is that where it should be? As for rests I have heard about alot of people using the dropzone and limbdriver.


----------



## andy7yo

Spent some time on the phone with Dave today, super guy, answered all my questions and walked me through the tuning/timing process.

Very simple when explained by a knowledgable man such as Dave.epsi:


----------



## intheXring22

I should give them a call to get some info after hearing that I really want to try a limbdriver now isnt it the rest that was recomended by them. I see in your post that they said they had good luck with it.


----------



## johnno

Thanks for the info *NRA*. I have a nap 4000 rest on mine, (have yet to update my signature) with a cable guard attachment on the cable rod and have noted that the draw seems to be a little more stiffer..maybe that explains it... :smile: :thumbs_up. I have also noted that, notwithstanding, the bow is less than 6 months old, the serving on the cam seems to be wearing, as I am led to beleive that you don't wax serving...is this an endemic problem with the Allegiance?


----------



## NRA republican

My 2006 Allegiance has no line on riser. Centershot is usually measured from center of rest launcher (arrow support arm(s))/arrow to closest side of riser.
The Vapor Trail Limb Driver rest is THE arrow rest recommended by Bowtech.
I wasn't aware of any problem with serving wear on cam. I'd suggest checking for any sharp edges in wear area and making sure bow is set to spec. I wouldn't be hesitant to use preferred string lube on serving.
From 2006 Bowtech manual: "Wax string often. We recommend BCYML 6 synthetic string wax or equivalent. To wax the string, apply wax to entire length of string...."


----------



## NRA republican

psearcher22 said:


> when you measure the center shot what side is it from? I have a line on my riser is that where it should be? As for rests I have heard about alot of people using the dropzone and limbdriver.


Now I see the line/indention you were talking about--below grip and above sight window. It does appear that's what it was made for or at least works for that. On my Allegiance, with string centered in line/indention, string lines up with center of grip, rear stabilizer hole, and arrow on rest at apprx. 7/8" from riser.


----------



## NRA republican

Called Bowtech today. Asked about timing 2006 Bowtechs. Tech there told me: UNLESS using drop away rest with cord attached to cable, both top & bottom cams should ideally be timed exactly (or as close as possible) the same for max performance. The appropriate dot (5th, 6th, 7th, etc.) for each 2006 model (Equalizer and Constitution are a little different) should be as close to limb as possible and still completely showing. For example, the 2006 Allegiance should have 6 dots showing outside the limbs, with the 6th dot just barely completely showing on top & bottom cam.


----------



## racinjason14

*Tuning Question*



NRA republican said:


> 2006 Bowtech Allegiance specs:
> brace height = 7”
> draw weight = 50, 60, 70#
> draw length = 26-30” with ½” draw length modules
> axle to axle = 34”
> mass weight = 4.1#
> speed mod IBO = 327-335 fps
> smooth mod IBO = 319-327 IBO fps
> adjustable let off =65-80%
> string = 56 1/32”, material = 452X
> cables = 38 1/8”, material = 452X
> Standard bow finish = Mossy Oak Obsession camo
> 
> Tuning info per Bowtech:
> Centershot (all models) = On the 2006 it’s approx. 13/16”-7/8” and on the 2005 it’s approx. 15/16”-1”.
> 
> Which drop away rests work best with 06 allegiance? Of all the ones we’ve tested the Vaportrail Limb Driver rest has been the best.
> 
> Rest cord attached to cable or cable guard slide? On the limb driver the cord attaches to a limb button in the limb fork.
> 
> Does cord attachment cause tuning problems? If so, solution? Attaching the cord to the cable or cable slide can cause the poundage/let-off to change and you may need to have the cables adjusted to correct it.
> 
> Cams (binary) are always synchronized (self synchronizing).
> Preset timing for 2006 Allegiance = 6 dots showing each cam.
> Let off adjustment peg: Peg in middle of adjustment range = 80 % let off. Move peg close to ½ mark closer to center of bow for 65-70% let off.
> 
> 2005 Bowtech tuning info:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=218697&highlight=binary+warning
> 
> I’d recommend contacting Dave Nowlin for info on timing 2006 cams at full draw for max forgiveness.


Does the percent let off change using the muzzy zero effect?


----------



## NRA republican

If cable position, relative to cable guard rod, changes with Muzzy Zero Effect, then cam timing, let off, etc. would be changed to some degree. Adjusments might also need to made to compensate if cable guard slide position is changed at full draw. I'd recommend contacting Bowtech tech department, as they likely could provide more specific advise.
I'd also recommend using the VaporTrail Limb Driver rest because it doesn't change let off, cam timing, etc. & it guides arrow longer than most, if not all drop away rests. The Limb Driver rest is the one recommended by Bowtech.


----------



## NRA republican

*update with correction:*

update with correction:
After another conversation with Dave Nowlin, I need to amend/correct some previous info. I posted in this thread & possibly elsewhere, concerning 2006 Bowtech binary cams, as follows:
Timing dots on 06 cams are a starting point & top & bottom dot positions will probably be different after cams properly set at full draw. To time/set cams properly at full draw, (attachment of drawing apparatus to string to draw bow should be at same point as release attachment, with bow held securely at valley of grip or at both ends of riser) draw stop PEG should BEGIN touching limb when both top & bottom cables are 1/16" from draw stops on cams. Draw stop peg should be hard pressed against limb when both top & bottom cables BEGIN touching (or are lightly touching) draw stops on cams. This will provide 80% letoff IN the valley. When set at 65% letoff, binary cams are NOT in the valley.
I encourage anyone who finds an error in this statement to correct.
As a side note, while doing some experimenting & shooting several 2 arrow groups from 40 yards, I came within about 1 mm of a robinhood, busting/splitting a nock & ruining an arrow. I figure I've got average shooting skills at best.


----------



## wvtrophytaker

*tuning*

If you really need great advise on timing your bowtech contact Dave Nowlin, I did and he was fantastic help. My bow is better tuned now than it has ever been.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

racinjason14 said:


> Does the percent let off change using the muzzy zero effect?


*IF* installed properly it does *NOT* change the let off or effect the binary cam bows.


----------



## Jhorne

ttt


----------



## swellshunt

I just bought an 06 allegiance, how do I contact Dave Nowlin?


----------



## NRA republican

swellshunt said:


> I just bought an 06 allegiance, how do I contact Dave Nowlin?


You can do an advanced search for posts by username "dave nowlin". Then, send him a PM. He's made some very helpful posts in the bow tuning section.


----------

